# Shooters



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This may be completely outrageous but I would like to see each member make a slingshot shooting video.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sure you could get quite a few participants, but I don't have a video camera myself so I can't contribute......









Good luck with this proposal though, this could turn out to be a very interesting thread!

Take Care - John


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I am working on it Darrell. Learning a new camera and the hassles of formats incompatible with youtube. I am fascinated with technology and in the same breath detest it!!!!!~!


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Hope , that some day I'd be able to put up a couple of vid's as well , .........never have enough shooters , almost no practise , very limited leisure time and a poor video program on my computer














!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

dgui said:


> This may be completely outrageous but I would like to see each member make a slingshot shooting video.


I think there is a lot of camera shy members, i pt a post up aking to put there face to there name and only a few did, Theres a few shy ones like JoegS, Hawk and Perry ha ha , they love it, jeff


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Holzwurm said:


> ... but I don't have a video camera myself so I can't contribute......


They sell those for €20 nowaday... They work, just not very well, lol

My vid:




Now show me yours? :3


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ Deimos

Thanks a lot , have to check that one out(maybe it's even the same one I'm using ???) , ..........I've been making my lure videos on YouTube with "Picasa 3" so far , the results are a bit poor , some picture sequences did not transmit well , so a few video portions are not clearly visible .

Have it on my new computer as well , have already tried to put together another lure video out of several sequences , but for some reason that crap won't do , what I want







, .........also I'm way too dump with computers , I guess







.

Anyway , some day I ought to find out......







!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Well heres my shooting video using my widefork trophy slingshot 



 Sorry got the name wrong Dgui asked for us to post a video I say demios on the video I do apologise.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Here's an older video.

Enjoy.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

dgui said:


> This may be completely outrageous but I would like to see each member make a slingshot shooting video.


You show me yours and I will show you mine.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There may be some new members that have not found me yet. - Tex-Shooter
http://www.youtube.com/user/slingshotbill


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...r5?feature=mhsn Take your pick Im up to about 70 videos now I think.

This is about the only "full" body shot i got on there lol. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=LQXhVfX6FX0

My favourite shooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> Hope , that some day I'd be able to put up a couple of vid's as well , .........never have enough shooters , almost no practise , very limited leisure time and a poor video program on my computer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_nteresting looking Palm Swell mate._


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Here's an older video.
> 
> Enjoy.


Nice, you tore that can up with marbles I think, it looks like your on a roof.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dgui , I shoot 9.5mm steals not marbles

Take care


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

A new vid with my new catty...


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice shooting Torsten.

You must it alot of beans and cookies


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> This may be completely outrageous but I would like to see each member make a slingshot shooting video.


I think there is a lot of camera shy members, i pt a post up aking to put there face to there name and only a few did, Theres a few shy ones like JoegS, Hawk and Perry ha ha , they love it, jeff
[/quote]

Im too ugly to give a mugg shot for the group but I will show the back of my head while I am shooting.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Well heres my shooting video using my widefork trophy slingshot http://www.youtube.c...h?v=hTI1KnVLjzA Sorry got the name wrong Dgui asked for us to post a video I say demios on the video I do apologise.


That is some fine shooting and you make Gangstahhh style shooting look easy. Great video.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

torsten said:


> A new vid with my new catty...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible, Torsten you have a gift. You new catty is gorgeous nice and stubby I like it. It looks like you are shooting with 5/16 steel ball. Accuracy, Terrific video.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Dgui , I shoot 9.5mm steals not marbles
> 
> Take care


Ok, it sounded like marbles but now that I think about it I did not have my hearing aids in my head .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Top shot Torsten at it again great shooting thats some back yard you have got their.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Dgui , I shoot 9.5mm *steals* not marbles
> 
> Take care


You're shooting stolen ammo ?


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Darb said:


> Dgui , I shoot 9.5mm *steals* not marbles
> 
> Take care


You're shooting stolen ammo ?








[/quote]








English is not my native language and I did noticed it but I was lazy to correct it.
















Take care


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is my go at 10 cans at 30 feet. I am learning to do videos and do them better. It isn't so easy to see the 10 cans. My neighbor interrupted me and forgot to adjust the zoom. This is 2min 38sec.

10 cans 30 ft with BBs


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> Here is my go at 10 cans at 30 feet. I am learning to do videos and do them better. It isn't so easy to see the 10 cans. My neighbor interrupted me and forgot to adjust the zoom. This is 2min 38sec.10 cans 30 ft with BBs


Their seems to be a problem with this video it will not play on your channel the other two do maybe you could try again.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

hawk2009 said:


> Here is my go at 10 cans at 30 feet. I am learning to do videos and do them better. It isn't so easy to see the 10 cans. My neighbor interrupted me and forgot to adjust the zoom. This is 2min 38sec.10 cans 30 ft with BBs


Their seems to be a problem with this video it will not play on your channel the other two do maybe you could try again.
[/quote]

Just tried it from the link above and it played for me. Hmmm?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

It must have been a glitch this morning it's working now.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Here is my go at 10 cans at 30 feet. I am learning to do videos and do them better. It isn't so easy to see the 10 cans. My neighbor interrupted me and forgot to adjust the zoom. This is 2min 38sec.
> 
> 10 cans 30 ft with BBs


That is great shooting. I have still been trying to master BB shooting but I do much better with 1/4 inch and 5/16 inch steel shot. Your Mag pouches are Terrific. Got your pkg but I have not tried the new ones yet.
Thanks for the xtra.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tried out my new Thummer today check it out.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gib said:


>


Good shooting Gib. Your bands sound like they are hard hitting. Nice video.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Dgui , I shoot 9.5mm *steals* not marbles
> 
> Take care


You're shooting stolen ammo ?








[/quote]








English is not my native language and I did noticed it but I was lazy to correct it.
















Take care
[/quote]

Don't worry about it. There are millions of native English speakers who spell a lot worse than you do, and I think Darb was just pulling your leg.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Good job with the BB's Ray! Good shooting and also a great idea with the BB pouch. You could shoot all day for pennies!







Flatband


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Good job with the BB's Ray! Good shooting and also a great idea with the BB pouch. You could shoot all day for pennies!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah using BBs has been great! I can have various distance targets in my back yard and not have to put one catch box out, or bring it back in. I am really glad I am offering these for guys who weren't interested in BBs because they are too small to fiddle with without the way these pouches vacuum the

BB into place.

Since I don't work full time in my flooring business I often have time at home and I will pop out the sliding glass door on to my deck and fire off a score or two a few times a day.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If I can ever get to 10 shots 10 hits 10 coke sized cans and at the required 10 meters or 33 feet with BBs I will then post a video.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> If I can ever get to 10 shots 10 hits 10 coke sized cans and at the required 10 meters or 33 feet with BBs I will then post a video.


Same here. I am pretty sure that if I set my mind to just the shooting it will be done. Hopefully my camera will be going.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Gib I like the path worn to the box, It shows that you have been practicing!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry I hit "send" twice


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

hehe


----------

